# Which wines?



## MedPretzel (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks. Couldn't decide myself.


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't see the Cabbage listed?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 1, 2006)

You "sending" or "Bringing"? I personally want to try any wine made from a flower to see what it is like. I was hoping you'd be there. My Sister-in-Law who works with us bought some kind of Banana plant/tree on her lunch break the other day and brought in one of the buds off it for us to smell. It had to be one of the most wonderful smelling flower I have ever smelled. The first thing that popped in my head was "Martina would make a wine out of this"! I kid you not!






Anyway, I would love to try the Chrysanthemum and the Rose-Hip. Is that s subtle of enough hint for you?



Heck, send a sample of all of them. Looks like the Niagara was just bottled though so I doubt it would be ready for any drinking yet would it?


Smurfe


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm sitting here drinkig some lilac wine sent to me by a great friend, the aroma is to die for!! It's great!! Thanks


----------



## Waldo (Apr 1, 2006)

Smurf......YOU GOT FRIENDS ???


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 1, 2006)

Now, now Waldo




'Course he's got friends... He's got wine!


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 3, 2006)

Bring a bottle of the Lavender


----------



## djcoop (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, I didn't see an all the above choice






I love rosehip tea, so I would think wine would be mindblowing!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 4, 2006)

I would just LOVE to try some rosehip wine, but I already voted...



(Those aren't just any tears, those are Princess tears!



)


----------



## masta (Apr 5, 2006)

Never had any wine made with flowers but I would like to try a taste to see what it is like.


----------



## MedPretzel (Apr 5, 2006)

5 wines are in the box for shipping.


<LI>Chrysanthemum wine</LI>
<LI>Marigold wine (Liquid Sunshine)</LI>
<LI>Rose-Hip wine</LI>
<LI>Lilac wine</LI>
<LI>Pumpkin wine</LI>


Yes, I will be shipping them. After many times trying to figure out a way to get to Dallas, I simply could not make it work. I am so sorry that I cannot be there, you have no idea.


But my wines will be there, and they should be there by next week sometime. So bottle-shock might not be a problem by that time.


Donna, the Pumpkin is for you to try -- that is why I put it in the box.



It got good reviews by all who have tried it, anyway, so I thought I'd put one in there that almost everyone would like. The same goes for the liquid sunshine. The rose-hip is a sherry-like wine, but very sweet. The lilac got mixed reviews. The chrysanthemum? Well, I like it, and I don't think it's that weird anymore, but it certainly isn't everyone's taste.


I couldn't add the lavender to the box, it would have been too heavy. It's like drinking shampoo anyway.






Smurfe, you will be able to try at least 3 flower wines. One veggie wine, and one... well.... Rose hips are seeds, technically...... All very aromatic, but some are so-so on taste. I hope you all sharpen your pencils and make good tasting notes. I am looking forward to your feedback.






Again, I am very sorry for not being able to attend, but I certainly will be there in spirit(s).


----------



## Waldo (Apr 6, 2006)

Will sure miss you kiddo


----------



## masta (Apr 6, 2006)

Well that stinks you can't make it...



Many thanks for sending down some wine and we will definitely give them a try and post some feedback.


----------



## djcoop (Apr 10, 2006)

This is me thinking of drinking that pumpkin wine without you!


----------



## MedPretzel (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I hope all wines make it there. The more I think about it, the uneasier I get about my shipping abilities.





Anyway, I bet all wines will be enjoyed by all. That's what they were meant for, anyhow.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, that's it. Call the whole thing off. If Martina can't make it, then what's the point? 


I'll be sure to try as many of your wines as I can (in small samples) and give you my thoughts.


----------

